# Anyone using Yuxin Little Magic 3x3?



## Reed Merrill (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey! I was wondering what people think of this cube. I got mine right after they came out because I noticed that it had ridges on the centres and edges that are similar to the new design on the Yuexiao Pro, and it's also super light (72 grams I believe) which is huge plus for me. It's super stable and smooth with just a tiny bump, I love it.

It's my new main and I think it deserves some attention because it is seriously stable.

Has anyone else tried this cube?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 17, 2017)

What is it your main over, because if you prefer it to the valk or gts2 then yes it should be more hyped but if it's just a bit better than the MF3RS (which I currently own 12 of I think) then it doesn't matter much.
What deserves more hype is the Mofang jiaoshi 50mm 3x3x3, I don't know how many people use that as OH main but I reckon it's quite a lot, moyu, please make a full size one.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 17, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> What is it your main over, because if you prefer it to the valk or gts2 then yes it should be more hyped but if it's just a bit better than the MF3RS (which I currently own 12 of I think) then it doesn't matter much.
> What deserves more hype is the Mofang jiaoshi 50mm 3x3x3, I don't know how many people use that as OH main but I reckon it's quite a lot, moyu, please make a full size one.



Yeah, I prefer it over the GTS2 and the Valk. The -Gts2 was my main all summer, but the Little Magic turns more predictably than the GTS2, where I would sometimes have a layer turn unexpectedly. It's softer and smoother than the Valk, but I think performance-wise they are very similar. Its also 55.5mm just like the GTS2 and the Valk, which is super nice.

The new Cubing Classroom mini 3x3 is pretty sweet too, but I don't think it performs as well as regular size cubes, which a lot of top cubers use as their mains.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 17, 2017)

Edit: even for OH. The small performance gains don't seem looks they're good enough to switch to the cube, unless you have small hands.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a Cubicle Valk M that I've solved thousands of times so it's very well broken in, and to be honest I prefer the Little Magic, and I've been waiting a while for the SCS Cosmic Little Magic M to be back in stock


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 17, 2017)

Reed Merrill said:


> Yeah, I prefer it over the GTS2 and the Valk. The -Gts2 was my main all summer, but the Little Magic turns more predictably than the GTS2, where I would sometimes have a layer turn unexpectedly. It's softer and smoother than the Valk, but I think performance-wise they are very similar. Its also 55.5mm just like the GTS2 and the Valk, which is super nice.
> 
> The new Cubing Classroom mini 3x3 is pretty sweet too, but I don't think it performs as well as regular size cubes, which a lot of top cubers use as their mains.


Looks like I should get one then, maybe at some point. It would also be good to self magnetise as it's cheap, so if I mess up it's not too bad. But I do feel as though the mini 3x3x3 would be my main if it was between 54 and 56 mm, it's definitely the most fun 3x3x3 to solve.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah, I highly recommend it. The stickerless version is really nice, although they're not very similar to the Qiyi or Moyu stickerless shades. They're basically half-brights.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 18, 2017)

Also, now that I'm trying my mini again I am liking it a lot more. I think I just need to not turn as aggressively as I'm used to.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 18, 2017)

Awesome puzzle for others reading and flows especially well but the sheer corner cutting doesn't go very far. Basically it's only major set down from being really really good


----------



## pglewis (Oct 12, 2017)

I picked one up on a whim, very nice surprise. It's a joy to solve and hard to put down. It has a crisp feeling that I'm fond of at the moment. I'm not sure how well it holds up to solves under duress-- I'm used to magnets now-- but it's a surprise how much I like this for a non magnetic cube. 

Only downside thus far is it may be a little prone to corner twists. I haven't experienced any in a solve but it doesn't seem to balk any when doing it intentionally.


----------



## allanboss131 (Nov 1, 2017)

I just magnetized mine and it is easily just as good as my magnetic valk. after about 150 solves I got a new pb of 8.25, and I haven't even lubed the pieces! if the plastic wasn't frosted it would 100% be my main, right now I am still deciding between this and the magnetic valk. INSANE cube for 5 bucks!!!!!


----------



## Reed Merrill (Nov 1, 2017)

@allanboss131 that's good to hear! I still love mine and switch to it really often. I was also just thinking about magnetizing it. What magnets did you use? Did you get a subtle magnetic feel, or is it a noticeable bump when turning?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2017)

My Cosmic Little Magic M just shipped from SCS!


----------



## allanboss131 (Nov 1, 2017)

Reed Merrill said:


> @allanboss131 that's good to hear! I still love mine and switch to it really often. I was also just thinking about magnetizing it. What magnets did you use? Did you get a subtle magnetic feel, or is it a noticeable bump when turning?


I used 4x2 n35s on the corners, and 4x1 48s on the edges. I placed them as far to the outside of the pieces as I could, so the click would be stronger. My magnets feel very slightly weaker than what a cubicle magnetic valk feels like so slightly on the stronger side, but not overbearing. It feels great, but if you wanted to use pure 4x2 n35s you would need to change the magnet placement a bit. Just for reference I avg like 14.3 so I'm not the fastest out there.


----------



## pglewis (Nov 1, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> if the plastic wasn't frosted it would 100% be my main



After a few weeks of it being top in my rotation, so to speak, the frosted feel is much less pronounced. I actually liked the frosted feel but I don't care too strongly there either way.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Nov 2, 2017)

@allanboss131 Sweet! I just ordered a bunch of 4x1 N38. I'm hoping to get stability without much of any bump. Based on your magnets it seems like I may have gotten the right magnets.

This will be my first time magnetizing a cube. Do you have any recommendations for placements with the strength I got and the feel I'm looking for?


----------



## Reed Merrill (Nov 2, 2017)

Aerma said:


> My Cosmic Little Magic M just shipped from SCS!



That's great! I'm excited to hear how you like it!


----------



## RedJack22 (Nov 2, 2017)

I


cuber314159 said:


> What is it your main over, because if you prefer it to the valk or gts2 then yes it should be more hyped but if it's just a bit better than the MF3RS (which I currently own 12 of I think) then it doesn't matter much.
> What deserves more hype is the Mofang jiaoshi 50mm 3x3x3, I don't know how many people use that as OH main but I reckon it's quite a lot, moyu, please make a full size one.



I think I was one of the first people to buy the Jiaoshi 50mm, and while it is good, it definitely isn't my main. Again, it's fine, but personally it's a tiny bit too small for me. What did you lube yours with?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 2, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I think I was one of the first people to buy the Jiaoshi 50mm, and while it is good, it definitely isn't my main. Again, it's fine, but personally it's a tiny bit too small for me. What did you lube yours with?


I lube my cubes with maru when the get slow, I got the mf3rs2 and it is my main (I got the SM in the same box)


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2017)

Reed Merrill said:


> That's great! I'm excited to hear how you like it!


It arrived today, it's stiff and sluggish but the paper said that's expected and the lubricant will be properly broken in with 50-150 solves. Once I do that I'll give another update.
EDIT: I absolutely love it, it's now one of my 4 mains (my third favorite, under the Gan SM and Yuexiao Pro M and over the WeiLong GTS2M).
It's smooth and fast but still controllable. It has a similar bubbly-ness to the GAN SM and also feels like the yuexiao pro M a bit. Overall it's an A+ with very similar performance to the top speedcubes on the market


----------



## deadcat (Feb 2, 2018)

A bit of an off topic necro, but do you guys know of other stickerless cubes with shades similar to the stickerless yuxin little magic? The darker green works well for my color blindness.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Feb 2, 2018)

deadcat said:


> A bit of an off topic necro, but do you guys know of other stickerless cubes with shades similar to the stickerless yuxin little magic? The darker green works well for my color blindness.



I think it's pretty tough to find a newer cube with darker shades, but I had a stickerless aolong V2 that had really nice shades that were quite a bit darker than the more recent stickerless cubes. Anyone else?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 2, 2018)

I use the YLM as my main. I sometimes use my M version (DIY). Its a great cube!


----------



## pglewis (Feb 2, 2018)

Reed Merrill said:


> I think it's pretty tough to find a newer cube with darker shades, but I had a stickerless aolong V2 that had really nice shades that were quite a bit darker than the more recent stickerless cubes. Anyone else?



I had to dig out my Aolong V2 stickerless to check but, yeah, the green orange and yellow are even a little darker than the Yuxin (but it'd be difficult for me to go back to an Aolong now). The Valk 3's contrast isn't quite a good as the Yuxin but a little better than the GTS2.


----------



## Megaminxer (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm getting a CH Stickerless Magnetic version in the mail.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Mar 30, 2018)

I use it as my OH main because the one I have is so fast. I have a magnetized one. I like it though.


----------



## Eelephant (Apr 1, 2018)

I have Yuxin Little Magic coming in a shipment hopefully next week. I don't really need it, I've already got a couple budget cubes that I use all the time, but it was on sale, and it bumped my purchase up to the free shipping range. Since I had heard good things about it, I figured what the heck.. I'm pretty pumped to give it a try!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 2, 2018)

Eelephant said:


> I have Yuxin Little Magic coming in a shipment hopefully next week. I don't really need it, I've already got a couple budget cubes that I use all the time, but it was on sale, and it bumped my purchase up to the free shipping range. Since I had heard good things about it, I figured what the heck.. I'm pretty pumped to give it a try!


I don't know if you have the Angstrom Lubes. But I find them very nice on YLM.


----------



## Eelephant (Apr 6, 2018)

I just got my YLM stickerless today and I gotta say, it's a pretty sweet cube. Very light, fast and snappy. And I absolutely love the colors. It feels a little like the warrior w, but is much crisper with fewer lockups. I can't really compare it to my MF3RS2 cuz that cube has gone a little sticky and gummy on me, which definitely downgrades the enjoyment. So, not sure it would be fair to the MF... cuz I might be able to fix the gummyness. We shall see.


----------



## CompleteCubing (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes it is my main also I put thunder clap springs and set it up with dnm and lubicle black and its magnetic.


----------



## Eelephant (Apr 7, 2018)

Eelephant said:


> I just got my YLM stickerless today and I gotta say, it's a pretty sweet cube. Very light, fast and snappy. And I absolutely love the colors. It feels a little like the warrior w, but is much crisper with fewer lockups. I can't really compare it to my MF3RS2 cuz that cube has gone a little sticky and gummy on me, which definitely downgrades the enjoyment. So, not sure it would be fair to the MF... cuz I might be able to fix the gummyness. We shall see.


And, inconclusive I know, until I run an Ao50 with my older cubes, to make sure it's not simply that I've gotten that much better (and some of it prolly is that), but I just BLEW AWAY all my PB's with the YLM. Mind you, I'm not very fast, so I've got large margins to improve. But, pretty cool anyway!!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 15, 2019)

Reed Merrill said:


> Yeah, I highly recommend it. The stickerless version is really nice, although they're not very similar to the Qiyi or Moyu stickerless shades. They're basically half-brights.


I hate the frosted surface of the stickerless little magic, but it's my main. the gripping is bad.


----------

